# Mid pier big fish etiquette



## drzrider (Jan 19, 2010)

What us proper pier etiquette when you are bottom fishing the middle of the pier ans somethinf big takes the hook and heads out to sea. I have lost a big fish or two trying to not go to the T where the king rigs were.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

If you can't turn the fish,follow the fish,even if you have to go to the T.Those guys on the end schould work with you around the lines in the water.At least they do in Fla.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If it is a fish or you think it might be..... follow it on out, might be that large type Cobia, fellas on the end should help you to clear their lines, with out complaining. You want to stay abreast of the fish if possible, take care to get your overs and unders correct on your way out and watch your line and you can call the overs and unders.

If it is a Ray, break him off before he gets to the end, that way you will hear no grief from the King fellas


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Garboman said:


> If it is a Ray, break him off before he gets to the end, that way you will hear no grief from the King fellas


Yep. or shark most places


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anything "worth" landing is fine. Shark or ray, break him off.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

you have as much of a right to fight and land your fish as they do. If the shoe were on the other foot, they would come down the T, knife in hand, cutting the "bottom rig" lines. I say what's good for the goose is good for the gander and do what you can to land your fish.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, umm dont do some of the things said...Unless you like to brawl...

just fish, follow the fish, make your way down the pier. Ask for help and 90% of the time you'll get it, its all about the attitude you know? I want to see a huge fish too, so if it turns out to be a red or cobe or what not, the guys on the end would probably be the ones to help you land it anyways if needed. Tightlines!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ReelKingin said:


> Yeah, umm dont do some of the things said...Unless you like to brawl...
> 
> just fish, follow the fish, make your way down the pier. Ask for help and 90% of the time you'll get it, its all about the attitude you know? I want to see a huge fish too, so if it turns out to be a red or cobe or what not, the guys on the end would probably be the ones to help you land it anyways if needed. Tightlines!!


just said it all 


you dont have to run to the end with the "I HAVE AS MUCH RIGHT AS EVERYONE ELSE" attitude. like reelkingin said, just ask for help and you are good to go! i dont think ive ever seen someone get run off the king area for fighting a real fish. i know ive cut my own anchor line more then a handful of times so someone else could land a fish, its all part of it. 
.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

skunk king said:


> you have as much of a right to fight and land your fish as they do. If the shoe were on the other foot, they would come down the T, knife in hand, cutting the "bottom rig" lines. I say what's good for the goose is good for the gander and do what you can to land your fish.


 Wow. You actually think this? lmao


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have to agree with Jesse. Don't think it would be wise to do such a thing being an unknown on a new pier. More times than not just asking for help will get a favorable result. Newbe with an attitude will get you more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> just said it all
> 
> 
> you dont have to run to the end with the "I HAVE AS MUCH RIGHT AS EVERYONE ELSE" attitude. like reelkingin said, just ask for help and you are good to go! i dont think ive ever seen someone get run off the king area for fighting a real fish. i know ive cut my own anchor line more then a handful of times so someone else could land a fish, its all part of it.
> .


Jerks like you give the T a bad rep. You're saying he has to fight a fish on the T, in accordance with your red neck customs or face a brawl. That's why you get a bad rep, he can fight the fish anyway he likes and doesn't need your approval or do it in a way that makes you happy. If you don't like his attitude, that's your problem.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

jamesvafisher said:


> Wow. You actually think this? lmao


Do you think guys on the T have special privileges or something? Why shouldn't he be able to fight the fish anywhere he wants? And why would the guys on the T be ok running over everyone else fighting a fish?


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Lets see skunk, Come down to the Bogue pier and test your Theory , I herd theres some reel a$$holes the kingfish out there


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Pier*

I think that you have got some good advice and some stupid advice in response to your question. It shouldn't be too hard to tell which is which. Looks like someone got abused by a pin rigger.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

matt anderson said:


> Lets see skunk, Come down to the Bogue pier and test your Theory , I herd theres some reel a$$holes the kingfish out there


Why would I be intimidated by you or any other dumb hick? My behavior isn't defined by the least amongst us and I'm not afraid of mouthy punk kids.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

This thread is getting potential, only threads I seem to enjoy have the conflict....

As stated in earlier posts, if you bow up and your fish heads east towards them pesky king fellas............forefront in your mind should be the fellas that would be gaffing that Cobe or netting your Drum, which will be them King Fellas......so that being the case ....you want to make friends with them if possible and they will help you put your fish on the deck......The King fellas want to get fish on deck, ask them for assistance and guidance ......unless the pierhouse has gaffs and nets for general use you would be advised to make friends with the people who do.......it is their world...

Skunkster I think you are creating a problem that does not exist.....I spent years on the summer planks on Nags Head and Rodanthe and out of hundreds of Kings and Cobias, Jacks and assorted Sharkos I was involved with .........zero were lost due to a king fisherman refusing to assist someone who was bowed up....we coached the new people and moved rigs and lines as needed..... made every effort to get that fish on deck...

If you want trouble just go out to any NC Tee with an attitude with or without a fish on and you will find it for sure.....opcorn:


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

96% of Everyone I have ever met on the end of a pier has been prity friendly. There have been a few guys that thought they owned the place but they are few and Far between. I dont think anyone would give you a hard time about helping with a fish. They might get a little bent about a shark or ray but still bet they would help.
Tight lines,
Tim


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

Most of the fishermen on the piers Ive fished in the past all seemed to get along, didn't matter if they fished the T or not. Granted we had a few a$$holes, one time that sticks out is during the Grand Strand King Mackerel tournament the end of the pier was roped off for the kingers who'd paid the entry fee. Well, one guy who had already been busting everyone's bouys for a season or two now. He was the kind of fella who moved here, and immediately thought he owned the pier. Anyway, everyone draws their number for the spot on the T, a couple of us younger guys throw and set the anchor rods, get our bait in the water. An hour or so after sunrise...this a$$hole (previously mentioned) is setting up his king-rig on the other (non-tournament) side of the rope. Granted, I guess in all legality this is "right". Several of the tournament fishermen warned him if his fish crosses the rope towards our rigs, his line was getting cut, no questions asked. Needless to say, this turned into a huge fiasco, pier master had to be called out the result was him leaving the pier and purchasing a boat. Long story short, don't piss anyone off on purpose and everyone will be more than happy to assist you and help you land your fish.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

surf rat said:


> I think that you have got some good advice and some stupid advice in response to your question. It shouldn't be too hard to tell which is which. Looks like someone got abused by a pin rigger.


C"Mon Dave, you and I both know that there are people on LIP who would like to believe they have the deed to the place in their back pocket. Some, and not all of the folks out there will cut off your line just because they think they can. It's even worse out on Seagull pier. Whether skunk got abused or not isn't the issue. I think the "regulars" all too often give themselves a bad reputation by the way they act. There are a few who will bend over backwards to help someone in a situation like drzrider is speaking of, and others who would cut off someone elses stuff rather than lift a finger to help just because they think they can. I honestly think someone at LIP will eventually get hurt by doing some of the dumb crap that goes on out there.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

I certainly agree with the statements regarding the help you can get from the guys on the "T". I don't spend a great amount of time on piers due to space limitations but I've worked on them in various capacities. We found a little conversation with bottom fishers was all you needed to get their understanding and cooperation in clearing lines. One day a mid-pier fisherman hooked up with a good sized cobia and it turned outward. The fellow next to him had gotten his rig out and went down the pier asking everyone to pull "Big Fish Coming". Everyone cooperated, no matter where they were. Then this Cobe decides to retrace and heads back toward the beach. The same cooperation ensued. One of the "T" guys ran off the pier and got in the water. The fellow with the fish passed his rod down to him, since the fish was cutting in towards the pier. The fish was landed on the beach. A nice 46" long. Amazing what you can do with 2.0 hooks and a BPS special. Doesn't always work out this way but it sure results in everyone there passing the word to other folks. Yeah, it was crowded. Over a hundred out enjoying the day. It was great to be able to watch this.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

saltwaterrunner said:


> I certainly agree with the statements regarding the help you can get from the guys on the "T". I don't spend a great amount of time on piers due to space limitations but I've worked on them in various capacities. We found a little conversation with bottom fishers was all you needed to get their understanding and cooperation in clearing lines. One day a mid-pier fisherman hooked up with a good sized cobia and it turned outward. The fellow next to him had gotten his rig out and went down the pier asking everyone to pull "Big Fish Coming". Everyone cooperated, no matter where they were. Then this Cobe decides to retrace and heads back toward the beach. The same cooperation ensued. One of the "T" guys ran off the pier and got in the water. The fellow with the fish passed his rod down to him, since the fish was cutting in towards the pier. The fish was landed on the beach. A nice 46" long. Amazing what you can do with 2.0 hooks and a BPS special. Doesn't always work out this way but it sure results in everyone there passing the word to other folks. Yeah, it was crowded. Over a hundred out enjoying the day. It was great to be able to watch this.


That's the way it's supposed to be, not the Jesse Lobotomy method of seeking special approval from the troglodytes and then landing the fish if they approve. Everyone helping each other and being peers. 

For the record, I've never been abused by one of the dumb-dumbs. I don't suffer fools and my point is no one should either. Act as you have the same rights and privileges as everyone else because you do.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"there are people on LIP who would like to believe they have the deed to the place"

I thought AJ owned LIP? 

Someone else thinks they own LIP?

I am getting mixed up .....

Skunk man you are killing me.......


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

No Garbo...its a limited partnership....of which, all 600 partners can be seen at the end of the pier in September ....the R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> No Garbo...its a limited partnership....of which, all 600 partners can be seen at the end of the pier in September ....the R



lol, slick rollie, that was good. Well in that case I guess I'm considered a joint tenant with rights of surviorship?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good points and agruments but keep the finger pointing and language down. We all have every right to fight a fish on any part of the pier. Its the respect you provide to your fellow anglers that should be reciprocated back.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Whats up Neil...just up your way in Wincester Sat for the Apple Blossom............no right to surviorship in a run out there;just lucky to survive...R


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well I can only speak for the one and only pier in my area. Now we don't get the awesome fishing action that you guys get on some of these piers you talk about but we do get action. On the half bridge at Grassy Sound, the best place to be is at the end of the pier. That being said, you do get the occasional Striper or Black Drum, Blue fish that comes in under the pier in the middle and then decides to head back out into the channel or heads in from the channel. MOST of us there will gladly help by bringing in our lines or even just pointin your tip down so that the guy/girl who is hooked up can fight the fish. We'll even help ya net it with our pier nets. It's all in how you present yourself.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

i would pay to see Wake VS Skunk, yes sir ree would pay to see those two on the buck in the day!!! wait the Wake took a whooping on the buck when the Skunk was running around in his superman skivies. i have never had any problems from the buck to frisco but i grew up on those piers, seen plenty of those bottom fisherman that thought they owned the piers but they found out real quick who the owners were, they all dreamed of a 50# king and lets face it boys those big fish are what bring all the fisherman to the piers, and also to see a dumb sharkfisherman pinned to the rail howling for someone to cut the line!!!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I was in my Batman underoos in the late 70's, so that was a while ago. And back then you were right because they were filling the deck with fish. And because of that overfishing, it's rare to land one now. And so the game has changed for the pier masters, they don't put up with BS on the T. They make money by being family oriented and catering to the masses instead of the few. The buck regularly issues lifetime bans to those that cause problems. The bottom line is a bunch of jerks scares off families and tourist, depriving the pier of income. 

I rarely have issues with anyone and am typically on the T. So don't get me wrong, I'm not advocating to be rude and a jerk. I'm advocating to not accept the holier than thou crap from us on the T. Most of the guys that do that don't know what they're talking about anyways. I've caught the biggest drum so far on the new buck and don't expect special privilege and neither should the punks that haven't caught anything noteworthy.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I've caught the biggest drum so far on the new buck and don't expect special privilege and neither should the punks that haven't caught anything noteworthy. "

I am thinking of doing the same on the "New Jennettes" although after I get that big Red Dog on the planks at Whalebone this September......with a few differences...

I will expect to be nominated "Pier Boss" and enjoy the accolades, added responsibilities and especially the special privileges associated with the "Pier Boss" position, such as preferred treatment in regards to the bait buckets, free beer, free line, and someone to put my anchor out at 4:00 AM in the hot corner, while I am at Whalebone 7 11 getting coffee and waiting on the Doughnut truck to arrive...........Since I spent the late 70's in my brand new white Chevy Van "The Sex Machine" along with numerous nice looking and willing fishing assistants and as such need extra rest....as far as catching anything noteworthy .........none lately ..........3rd in the Man Tournament 2005..........so if nominated I will milk the Pier Boss position for all I can....as in did you hear about that Mambo I decked yet? Well sit a spell this will take a while........

I heard they caught one on Avon yesterday.......that Drummer will be Pier Boss for the entire summer......if it were me I would keep talking smack about it up to November......


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

Well there are a few of us that have had many catches of note and we never did consider ourselves the pier masters, but on the other hand there have been countless others that were fishing for the bottom dwellers and thought they were the masters but it didnt take too long for them to find out they were not. the real pier masters were the young ladys that came out to see the real men (The Sharkers) and have a few brews with us.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

YO Garbo, ya are gonna have to make room fer me on that new thing!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

skunk king said:


> Jerks like you give the T a bad rep. You're saying he has to fight a fish on the T, in accordance with your red neck customs or face a brawl. That's why you get a bad rep, he can fight the fish anyway he likes and doesn't need your approval or do it in a way that makes you happy. If you don't like his attitude, that's your problem.


Where in the hell did I say he had to brawl. Quite the opposite, I said as long as you give a little respect you will be rewarded with the same. Maybe this is why you have such negative stuff to say about the guys on the end. Try not acting like the worlds biggest tool and maybe(big maybe for you), just maybe you'll have a good time. 

You are just a useless troll on these forums. And I really hope you havnt scared this guy into fishing for big fish on a pier. Because no person should be scared to fish. People on the end want to see a fish landed just as much as anyone.



All I said was you will be met with whatever you put out . act like a tool and you will be treated as such, as it is anywhere( not just piers) 

This Is why you are treated like a tool, because you spew virtual crap constantly


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ps, I'm not a ******* or a hick you ignorant slob. You don't know where I'm from or where I've lived. Do the world a favor and go to the nearest bridge and FALL OFF


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

Come on Jess, the man did catch a drum now he has got to get the over 50# king!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

must be a good thread. We got Bear, Garbo, Locko and the Rat all on one thread......


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jeep*

I get along fine with the guys on the end of L.I.P. Every time I catch a big old Drum there one of the guys allways nets it for me without me even asking. Same as Avon, Nags Head . But I do the same for them. Why would anyone cut your line if you had a fish hooked? Just because some Griswald hooks a nice fish from the ladies tee is no reason to get their line cut. The bottom line is this...If someone wants to fish with the big boys on the end of the pier be a big boy. Walk up and blast a head out and hook up a few times and before you know it they start treating you like one of the guys. Sit back on the ladies tee and watch and they will never treat you like a regular. Heck they even let me catch Spot on the end now.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Ps, I'm not a ******* or a hick you ignorant slob. You don't know where I'm from or where I've lived. Do the world a favor and go to the nearest bridge and FALL OFF


Yea I agree with you. Why is he saying all this ******* stuff? And yea I do think you should be able to take your fish up to the tee. Nobodys gonna mind. But please do yourself and everybody else a favor and dont follow skunk kings advice. Just be respectful and crank your fish in!!
James


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet thread................Come to the dark side. We have cupcakes......


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Ps, I'm not a ******* or a hick you ignorant slob. You don't know where I'm from or where I've lived. Do the world a favor and go to the nearest bridge and FALL OFF


 That's the pot calling the kettle black. You turn every thread to crap and if you aren't the dumbest ignoramus on the planks then you sure give a good impression of them. Go back to the monster truck rally junior.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

DANG dudes, lets all get togeather at avalon and let Eddie be the judge!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

skunk king said:


> That's the pot calling the kettle black. You turn every thread to crap and if you aren't the dumbest ignoramus on the planks then you sure give a good impression of them. Go back to the monster truck rally junior.


Irony at its best... Hey Mike I like cupcakes


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

jamesvafisher said:


> Why is he saying all this ******* stuff?


Because he thinks he is educated and thus better than everyone else. Too bad he doesn't have the balls to back up his mouth.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Ed K said:


> Because he thinks he is educated and thus better than everyone else.


 hahahahhhhahaahaha. Sounds to me like hes talkin smack on all king fisherman. wow


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> Hey Mike I like cupcakes


If their not the chocolate ones and mikes fixin em up himself im in. LOL


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

skunk king said:


> That's the pot calling the kettle black. You turn every thread to crap and if you aren't the dumbest ignoramus on the planks then you sure give a good impression of them. Go back to the monster truck rally junior.


Wait Wait Wait skunk, your all wrong about jesse, I cant see him going to a monster truck rally

the whole "Big Fish" thing is , Most of the time Its a big azz Ray or shark , It nails a anchor line or two messes every body up, have to rethrow anchors agen , yeah if a dude hooks up on a bottom rig its kool for him to come out and fight his or her fish, but it always ends up the same . a stripped real or a huge mess

Mike , I like cupcakes save some for me


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey wonder if we can get brownies to?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ed K said:


> Because he thinks he is educated and thus better than everyone else. Too bad he doesn't have the balls to back up his mouth.


Ah, the fighting midget (both physically and intellectually) joined in. I think you and a couple hicks here are trifling know it alls that just like to fight and instigate. You give the rest of us fishermen a bad name. Find a cure for your case of little man's disease.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> Irony at its best... Hey Mike I like cupcakes


learn what irony means.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

skunk king said:


> learn what irony means.


I know exactly what it means, do you?


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm not even going to waste the effort in replying to this you just need to grow up and be a man and get off your high and mighty A$$ before someone puts ou in your place.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

ah i am really getting a good laugh from a particular someone on this thread


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Ed K said:


> I'm not even going to waste the effort in replying to this you just need to grow up and be a man and get off your high and mighty A$$ before someone puts ou in your place.


We can put him in his place when we see him fishing and deck 10x more fish


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

When I used to pinrig down on Springmaid Pier in SC, if someone hooked up a big fish and we knew what was going on, we would get of the way or (as Jesse L said) even cut our anchor lines. I've done that, and I cannot imagine a group of fishermen doing otherwise, unless somebody was particularly obnoxious about the whole deal and "demanding" that we do so. Heck, don't most piers that allow pinrigging basically "block off" the T for king fishermen these days? (I've only been to two of the NC piers, so I cannot speak for the NC piers in general.) If that's so, how can the piers only be catering to the bottom fishing family-oriented business??? I think I read on P&S that the one at Bogue (and maybe even a couple of others) does not even allow plugging or general bottom fishing off the end anymore.



Ed K said:


> . . . Too bad he doesn't have the balls to back up his mouth.


LOL, Ed. Well, he's using the words "*******," "hick," and "ignoramus" pretty freely, which is usually an indication that somebody is trying to play the superior intellectual and/or cultural prowess card. Given the recent thread about sealing, inflating, and putting 3 oz on the testicles of a puffer (which I am now beginning to believe is definitely not done off the "T"), I thought your quote was funny. If that puffer is still out there floating around like a beachball, my follow up to what I quoted above would be "NEITHER DOES THE PUFFER"!


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Na we can plug on the bogue king deck , we just cant cobe fish on the bottom any more , witch sucks


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ok, back home on laptop. had to cut previous response short because typing on a phone is borderline pain in the a$$.

OK so, uhm, where to begin eh skunk?


Lets just get right to it. Did you crap yourself after 1 fish? The reason you found 1 fat drum is because he probably liked the smell of the mcdonalds french fry grease that rubbed off your fingertips onto your bait. 

You try and throw stuff out there all the time againsts peoples' beliefs,ethics,craftsmenship, etc, and you wonder why you have such negative responses all the time?

*i can throw this far bla bla bla bla bla *(we all know you arent gonna throw more then 40yrds unless you are throwing into a sea of twinkies)

*i build rods like this and bla bla ur guide ripped out bla bla bla *( congrats on wrapping thread around graphite, how many people want rods done by you that arent mentally handicapped?)

*im gonna do what i want on a pier because its my right to fight the fish anywhere i want bla bla bla* (you wont have to worry about this though skunky my man, you wont be able to get the hogie out of your hands in time to grab your rod and hook up, unless, once again you are fishing in a sea of twinkies and think you hooked a giant twinky...)

(~~~*P.S*~~~Everything in bold is how you sound to the rest of the world~~~~)


I know you are probably mad because the local mcdonalds near you stopped serving the mcrib or something, but you gotta stop taking the aggression out on other people!










shazam.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Jesse, You forgot to say what a fun night is for him

a 6 dollor Box 'O' wine some Al green playing and a bucket of live Blow fish

Oh and some duckt tape, cant leave that out


Blam


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> I know exactly what it means, do you?


you're really smart and likable. That's irony. You must have learned from Alanis Morissette.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ed K said:


> I'm not even going to waste the effort in replying to this you just need to grow up and be a man and get off your high and mighty A$$ before someone puts ou in your place.


LOL do you even read what you type?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

skunk king said:


> LOL do you even read what you type?



do YOU?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

that's the way I sound to morrons Jesse. The fries and twinkies were likely served by you, life's loser.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Its ok skunky, Its just a bad case of fish ENVY


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Skunk what in the world are you drinking. You find a way to start an issue all the time. Then you back it up with your brains, so you say. I am a ******* and i don't appreciate you making this board your'e way to make an ass out of yourself. It gets old. Real old. Go fish. Just remember who you call names and who they know. Not a threat but a lot of us fish around here.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

catman32 said:


> Skunk what in the world are you drinking. You find a way to start an issue all the time. Then you back it up with your brains, so you say. I am a ******* and i don't appreciate you making this board your'e way to make an ass out of yourself. It gets old. Real old. Go fish. Just remember who you call names and who they know. Not a threat but a lot of us fish around here.





catman32 said:


> Skunk what in the world are you drinking. You find a way to start an issue all the time. Then you back it up with your brains, so you say. I am a ******* and i don't appreciate you making this board your'e way to make an ass out of yourself. It gets old. Real old. Go fish. Just remember who you call names and who they know. Not a threat but a lot of us fish around here.


well damn. I haven't heard from you in a while.

I told you this was gonna be a good thread. all the kids are coming to play.

Hope you and m- are doin good brother


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thought I look up the definition of IRONY.
Irony  - the use of words to express something other than and especially the opposite of the literal meaning
The irony of chasing big fish is that the reward could be a bunch of craps.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I can do brownies........................"a bunch of craps" hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> Thought I look up the definition of IRONY.
> Irony  - the use of words to express something other than and especially the opposite of the literal meaning
> The irony of chasing big fish is that the reward could be a bunch of craps.


teo you are my new hero.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just so yall know I am staying out of this one but I got this real funny feeling the Goofy Hats are about to be passed out


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Just so yall know I am staying out of this one but I got this real funny feeling the Goofy Hats are about to be passed out


i think chris storrs wears goofy hats. them hats with the bills to the left a little in the front, dang ruffians!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

@Jesse - You're too kind. Please don't make me crap my pants as I cannot handle that kind of excitment. I'll save that for the big fish.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

skunk king said:


> LOL do you even read what you type?


Us *******, hick, midget morons can't read but we sure can catch the hell out of fish without having to go to Long John Silvers for the fillet platter.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Just so yall know I am staying out of this one but I got this real funny feeling the Goofy Hats are about to be passed out


OK, I made it in before it gets closed! Nice.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> @Jesse - You're too kind. Please don't make me crap my pants as I cannot handle that kind of excitment. I'll save that for the big fish.


is that where the big smiles come from or is that a shi%%y grin....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok well, I have just become a full fledge p&s supporter after too long! I really like having a signature


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> @Jesse - You're too kind. Please don't make me crap my pants as I cannot handle that kind of excitment. I'll save that for the big fish.


definately my hero.


----------



## BO knows (Apr 2, 2009)

whts wrong wth Long John...ED? LMAO


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice touch!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

In the mid 1980's being ******* was the epitome of cool. A friend who lived out in the country I worked with as a Carpenter, made a Power move and put a blower on his brand new 350 GMC 4x4 and started entering the Stock Modified Mud races at the Big Foot events that started up at that time. He tore that truck up every week, but it was a blast watching him spinning mud and tearing along in that Truck.

I was so envious that against the fervent advice of my Father purchased a 1 ton GMC with Modified LT1 Corvette Motor with headers and a Cam, a four inch lift and 38.5 inch Monster Mudders in attempt to go Red and go Red hard. Truck made a lot noise, was miserable on the highway at speed. but it was bad ass all black and it made a lot of noise when you opened up the Holley.... it was equipped with four wheel drive and had the capability to drive up and over and crush a Volvo or Saab sedan in second gear....

I distinctly remember a young man of ten or so sitting next to me at a stoplight in a passenger sedan in West Virginia and I in my Monster Truck, the kid was all grins and looked up at me and asked "How does the world look from up there?" 

I answered "It looks good, it looks real good kid" and at that moment I realized that at least in that young man's eyes I was the coolest ******* ever and it felt felt warm and good inside and all was right in my world. I dropped the clutch when the light turned and caught rubber in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gears...

My favorite hardcore fishing friends would be termed ******** and I love them for it......it is not a term of derision it is a way of life in the South, please find another term if you need to deride them..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Stinky.........


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Garboman said:


> In the mid 1980's being ******* was the epitome of cool. A friend who lived out in the country I worked with as a Carpenter, made a Power move and put a blower on his brand new 350 GMC 4x4 and started entering the Stock Modified Mud races at the Big Foot events that started up at that time. He tore that truck up every week, but it was a blast watching him spinning mud and tearing along in that Truck.
> 
> I was so envious that against the fervent advice of my Father purchased a 1 ton GMC with Modified Corvette Motor with headers and a Cam, a four inch lift and 38.5 inch Monster Mudders in attempt to go Red and go Red hard. Truck made a lot noise, was miserable on the highway at speed. but it was bad ass all black and it made a lot of noise when you opened up the Holley....
> 
> ...


post of the year?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

skunk king said:


> you're really smart and likable. That's irony. You must have learned from Alanis Morissette.


Man your good, you really got me! Its funny how one person believes that everyone is wrong and they are the only one right. If you want to have an intellectual contest Im all for it. I dont have to use google to find the definition of words or how to use them. If you want to have a fishing, or casting contest my offer still stands on the the rod and reel up for grabs. If you want to resort to name calling, I would suggest that you be a man and do it to my face instead of behind a keyboard. Im not making a threat in any way, just saying how us ******* hicks do things...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

What does a person have to do round here to get a pointed hat???


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> What does a person have to do round here to get a pointed hat???


Promise cupcakes and brownies and not deliver


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> Man your good, you really got me! Its funny how one person believes that everyone is wrong and they are the only one right. If you want to have an intellectual contest Im all for it. I dont have to use google to find the definition of words or how to use them. If you want to have a fishing, or casting contest my offer still stands on the the rod and reel up for grabs. If you want to resort to name calling, I would suggest that you be a man and do it to my face instead of behind a keyboard. Im not making a threat in any way, just saying how us ******* hicks do things...


I second THAT


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

AbuMike said:


> What does a person have to do round here to get a pointed hat???


 it said it came with 2 stickers on my supporter sign up, but im not sure if it said it came with a pointy hat???


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

come to the drum tourny in oct and i'll get you a couple uglies....chuck


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> come to the drum tourny in oct and i'll get you a couple uglies....


Deal


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Teo, hope you don't mind, but your post became my new sig. Awesome!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Teo, hope you don't mind, but your post became my new sig. Awesome!


probably gona have to changge mine to that now


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Please dont. Your signature is HILARIOUS


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

catman32 said:


> Skunk what in the world are you drinking. You find a way to start an issue all the time. Then you back it up with your brains, so you say. I am a ******* and i don't appreciate you making this board your'e way to make an ass out of yourself. It gets old. Real old. Go fish. Just remember who you call names and who they know. Not a threat but a lot of us fish around here.


respectfully, up yours Eric. Call your buddy and kick me off the board, I don't care. I didn't start anything, the usual loons here did as soon as they see me post and all because I don't do things like they do. And interestingly enough, we all got a great view of the fine and reasonable people out on the T. 

I'm routinely cursed and personally insulted by a handful of delinquents here and then you guys cry like girls when I retaliate. If you don't want to reign them in, that's your issue. And if you're proud to be an ignoramus, that's your issue too. I know you guys too and aren't threatened or intimidated by you. You can say that wasn't a threat, but there's no way to say something like that without it being one. Kick me off the board, I don't care. Jesse's usual BS was edited out by the moderators all because the big baby doesn't like people thinking ill of the know-it-alls on the T.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Gee Ed, I catch my fair share of fish too, probably more than you and that must burn your chaps too. Oh well.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

skunk king said:


> respectfully, up yours Eric. Call your buddy and kick me off the board, I don't care. I didn't start anything, the usual loons here did as soon as they see me post and all because I don't do things like they do. And interestingly enough, we all got a great view of the fine and reasonable people out on the T.
> 
> I'm routinely cursed and personally insulted by a handful of delinquents here and then you guys cry like girls when I retaliate. If you don't want to reign them in, that's your issue. And if you're proud to be an ignoramus, that's your issue too. I know you guys too and aren't threatened or intimidated by you. You can say that wasn't a threat, but there's no way to say something like that without it being one. Kick me off the board, I don't care. Jesse's usual BS was edited out by the moderators all because the big baby doesn't like people thinking ill of the know-it-alls on the T.



what world are you living in? LOL


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

skunk king said:


> Do you think guys on the T have special privileges or something? Why shouldn't he be able to fight the fish anywhere he wants? And why would the guys on the T be ok running over everyone else fighting a fish?


Actually, they do have special privleges, which they purchase by paying the higher fee for the king fishing permit. Those privleges include increased access, use of additional rods, and often the use of community gaffs or nets. As discussed, most folks would be helpful if you are polite and it is clear that the fish isn't a ray or a shark.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

French said:


> Actually, they do have special privleges, which they purchase by paying the higher fee for the king fishing permit. Those privleges include increased access, use of additional rods, and often the use of community gaffs or nets. As discussed, most folks would be helpful if you are polite and it is clear that the fish isn't a ray or a shark.


skunk just got verbal'd hah!


gj french. ty for clearing that up for mr.pepe le-poo


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> Man your good, you really got me! Its funny how one person believes that everyone is wrong and they are the only one right. If you want to have an intellectual contest Im all for it. I dont have to use google to find the definition of words or how to use them. If you want to have a fishing, or casting contest my offer still stands on the the rod and reel up for grabs. If you want to resort to name calling, I would suggest that you be a man and do it to my face instead of behind a keyboard. Im not making a threat in any way, just saying how us ******* hicks do things...


Maybe you should start using Google since you didn't know what the word means. Just saying. As for being the only one that believes he's right, that's your MO. I know you've been building rods for 2 years and have every aspect of that covered, enough to belittle others with different styles for different rods. And you've been fishing for a couple years and have that covered too, enough to belittle people for using braid leaders.. And you're also the one that started hurling personal insults at me, from the keyboard I might add, all for the offense of being able to cast. Not very man like, by your own definition. I know how ******** operate and yours is a fine example of it. Walk another talk.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

French said:


> Actually, they do have special privleges, which they purchase by paying the higher fee for the king fishing permit. Those privleges include increased access, use of additional rods, and often the use of community gaffs or nets. As discussed, most folks would be helpful if you are polite and it is clear that the fish isn't a ray or a shark.


That's only on certain piers Frenchy. And those privileges don't include being rude or forcing others off the T.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> what world are you living in? LOL


You started this off by calling me a dumbass. And you ruin every thread by chiming in with similar stupidity, all for not doing the same things you do. I was embarrassed for you in that you took my puffer post at face value, should have been an obvious joke to the dimmest of wits. Oh well.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

skunk king said:


> Maybe you should start using Google since you didn't know what the word means. Just saying. As for being the only one that believes he's right, that's your MO. I know you've been building rods for 2 years and have every aspect of that covered, enough to belittle others with different styles for different rods. And you've been fishing for a couple years and have that covered too, enough to belittle people for using braid leaders.. And you're also the one that started hurling personal insults at me, from the keyboard I might add, all for the offense of being able to cast. Not very man like, by your own definition. I know how ******** operate and yours is a fine example of it. Walk another talk.


Find one quote where I called you a name just one.I have been fishing my whole life and have landed my share of fish. I also want you to show me once where I critisized one persons rod work. I have built for over 2 yrs now and have built well over 200 rods in that time. I dont claim to know everything about rod building, but there are plenty of people on this board that will tell you I am damn good at it. I have never once claimed to know everything about any subject. You keep starting this chit with people and its going to bite you in your arse, that is nothing but the truth. As far as ******** goes, hey Im proud of who I am and what I have accomplished. If you think for a second that you trying to say that another person ruins thread by posting isnt ironic than I dont know know is.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok skunk we get it you dont like the people on here that are smarter than you. The only person that sounds like an "ignoramus" on here is you with your rants that have no point to them. Just thought Id put it out there. And the kingfisherman have certain privileges yes, but we arent going to run down the pier and cut the bottom fishermans lines like you say we all want to do. Everyone thats fishing on a pier has an equal amount of rights to fight a fish unless it is a skate or a big shark and gets tangled in other lines as stated earlier. How do you think we catch bait sometimes? and, what kind of fishing do you think some of the kingfisherman started out as?


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

I for one know that Tacpaynes custom rods are wicked and i would love to have some. getbentcustomrods.com. nicest rods ive ever seen


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

jamesvafisher said:


> nicest rods ive ever seen


+1 on that


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Dern,looks like I got drawn in here too.. ... Now you've done done it,Jesse is young without a doubt.. A dern good fisherman without a doubt. If you met the guy in person you may find yourself eating all the insults you have piled on him,because he's one of the "good guys" out there on the end.. Obtw,did I also tell you he's a dern good fisherman? Well,as good fishermen go he doesn't brag about his catches.. Did you know he held state record tarpon off Nc for a few years,and has probably caught more drum than you will ever see in a lifetime?? 

If you are going to throw insults,at least throw the right ones,he's not a ******* (I am,so I would know).. Trust me,he's been fishing more than a couple of years (fished on the end before with him before and he can fish)..

Wouldn't have posted to this thread,would have just read the funny chit that Garbo wrote and spit my drink all over the place,but ya went over the top on this'n.. I read Jesse's first reply in this thread,and you totally blew it on the translation....


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Mike, 

I'd like a cupcake AND a brownie.

I can handle it!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Drumdum, that quote was aimed at me  anyway Im out before I get the pointy hat and start stabbing people with it


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

jamesvafisher said:


> I for one know that Tacpaynes custom rods are wicked and i would love to have some. getbentcustomrods.com. nicest rods ive ever seen


I know I'd like to see one! I'm afraid he'll get carpal tunnel fighting a battle of whits with an unarmed man!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> Find one quote where I called you a name just one.I have been fishing my whole life and have landed my share of fish. I also want you to show me once where I critisized one persons rod work. I have built for over 2 yrs now and have built well over 200 rods in that time. I dont claim to know everything about rod building, but there are plenty of people on this board that will tell you I am damn good at it. I have never once claimed to know everything about any subject. You keep starting this chit with people and its going to bite you in your arse, that is nothing but the truth. As far as ******** goes, hey Im proud of who I am and what I have accomplished. If you think for a second that you trying to say that another person ruins thread by posting isnt ironic than I dont know know is.


You don't know what ironic is, the definition had been posted and you still miss it. 

For insulting me, you called me a liar(from behind the keyboard) for posting how I was casting on the beach. And then you have the crap in this thread. Even your signature line. 
For insulting another rod builder, you got on one dude saying he was giving out false information because he flipped the stripper guide to get it closer to the real seat, something unheard of in your two years of rod building. Turns out, he makes deep sea rods where that sort of thing worked. That was the last time I saw him post in that forum. 
And again, I didn't start chit in this thread, your homeboy Jesse did. And all because you small minded ******** can't fathom others doing differently from you, and often with better results. It's hilarious what you guys think is an insult. I post a picture of a fish I caught and then all of a sudden you think I'm claiming to be the best drum fisherman ever. I use a braided shock leader and you think I'm somehow or another insulting you. I cast 150 yards and you somehow or another think I'm claiming you can't cast. And now the loons are fired up from someone daring to fight a fish on the T without kowtowing. It's idiotic. The guys claiming to have skin thick enough to fish the T are too sensitive to be disagreed with. It would be laughable if it weren't so pathetic.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

108 replies in just a little over 24hrs.........And theirs always room for Jello.................


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't see this one going on much longer.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

goodness give the ******* thing a rest already


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Dern,looks like I got drawn in here too.. ... Now you've done done it,Jesse is young without a doubt.. A dern good fisherman without a doubt. If you met the guy in person you may find yourself eating all the insults you have piled on him,because he's one of the "good guys" out there on the end.. Obtw,did I also tell you he's a dern good fisherman? Well,as good fishermen go he doesn't brag about his catches.. Did you know he held state record tarpon off Nc for a few years,and has probably caught more drum than you will ever see in a lifetime??
> 
> If you are going to throw insults,at least throw the right ones,he's not a ******* (I am,so I would know).. Trust me,he's been fishing more than a couple of years (fished on the end before with him before and he can fish)..
> 
> Wouldn't have posted to this thread,would have just read the funny chit that Garbo wrote and spit my drink all over the place,but ya went over the top on this'n.. I read Jesse's first reply in this thread,and you totally blew it on the translation....


Jesse's original reply got edited for profanity and he certainly doesn't come across as a good guy. I don't even know him and he's an internet stalker, always posting insults where none are due. And I doubt he's caught more drum than I'll ever see.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> respectfully, up yours Eric. Call your buddy and kick me off the board, I don't care. I didn't start anything, the usual loons here did as soon as they see me post and all because I don't do things like they do. And interestingly enough, we all got a great view of the fine and reasonable people out on the T.
> 
> I'm routinely cursed and personally insulted by a handful of delinquents here and then you guys cry like girls when I retaliate. If you don't want to reign them in, that's your issue. And if you're proud to be an ignoramus, that's your issue too. I know you guys too and aren't threatened or intimidated by you. You can say that wasn't a threat, but there's no way to say something like that without it being one. Kick me off the board, I don't care. Jesse's usual BS was edited out by the moderators all because the big baby doesn't like people thinking ill of the know-it-alls on the T.


Skunk, I gave you some advice in a PM that I thought would help, but obviously I was wrong. You don't want to fit in. You enjoy acting like a @sshole and pissing people off. Out of all the people in this thread you are the only one trying to sound superior and each time you do it makes you look even stupider. 

And the whole persuecuted thing doesn't work. If it was me Neil and Eric I could say yeah, a group of friends are ganging up on you. But you have a whole host of people that have never met that all think you are a idiot, now that should tell you something right there!!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

skunk king said:


> Jesse's original reply got edited and he certainly doesn't come across as good guy. I don't even know him and he's an internet stalker, always posting insults. And I doubt he's caught more drum than I'll ever see.


Dude, let it go already.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

skunk king said:


> Jesse's original reply got edited for profanity and he certainly doesn't come across as a good guy. I don't even know him and he's an internet stalker, always posting insults where none are due. *And I doubt he's caught more drum than I'll ever see*.


Don't bet the Goat on it.....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

For the record, I called out the guy in the rod building thread because he stated turning the guide around made it TALLER. That is physically impossible in case you cant follow. He only said it moved it closer to the reel seat after I told him his info was incorrect.. And BTW if you need your guide closer to the reel seat put it there in the first place. And for the record your claim wasnt 150yds it was over 200 with bait and a levelwind reel at least get your story straight... The irony of your post was that it was completely the opposite of true. Jesse makes some good posts, its usually yours that ruin threads I.E this thread, See irony at its finest.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey you guys, who wants to go sturgeon fishing this summer? HAHAHA


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Cdog said:


> And the whole persuecuted thing doesn't work. If it was me Neil and Eric I could say yeah, a group of friends are ganging up on you. But you have a whole host of people that have never met that all think you are a idiot, now that should tell you something right there!!!!


Might be my 3rd new sig in 1 day


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> I know I'd like to see one! I'm afraid he'll get carpal tunnel fighting a battle of whits with an unarmed man!


Dont worry I got you


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

skunk king said:


> You don't know what ironic is, the definition had been posted and you still miss it.
> 
> For insulting me, you called me a liar(from behind the keyboard) for posting how I was casting on the beach. And then you have the crap in this thread. Even your signature line.
> For insulting another rod builder, you got on one dude saying he was giving out false information because he flipped the stripper guide to get it closer to the real seat, something unheard of in your two years of rod building. Turns out, he makes deep sea rods where that sort of thing worked. That was the last time I saw him post in that forum.
> And again, I didn't start chit in this thread, your *homeboy* Jesse did. And all because you small minded ******** can't fathom others doing differently from you, and often with better results. It's hilarious what you guys think is an insult. I post a picture of a fish I caught and then all of a sudden you think I'm claiming to be the best drum fisherman ever. I use a braided shock leader and you think I'm somehow or another insulting you. I cast 150 yards and you somehow or another think I'm claiming you can't cast. And now the loons are fired up from someone daring to fight a fish on the T without kowtowing. It's idiotic. The guys claiming to have skin thick enough to fish the T are too sensitive to be disagreed with. It would be laughable if it weren't so pathetic.


you said home boy.....lol


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I should probably stay out of this but here's my 2 cent... First off, I don't know any of you personally. Skunk, you take a lot flack from Jesse on about every post you make, so I understand why you wanna fire back at him. You've gone a little far in this thread though. Time to let it go.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> you said home boy.....lol


Thats how we roll...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Dont worry I got you


Sweeeettttt! Hope you had a nice vacation!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Thats how we roll...


Homiefisher..........hahahahahahaha......you sure you ain't from Richmond.....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> Thats how we roll...


i am fairly round after all.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

skunk king said:


> Jesse's original reply got edited for profanity and he certainly doesn't come across as a good guy. I don't even know him and he's an internet stalker, always posting insults where none are due. And I doubt he's caught more drum than I'll ever see.


 Excuse my ignorance,haven't been following the cuss fights between you two on the net,but can gaurantee he's a different guy if you were to meet him on the end of a pier... As far as my statement about the amount of drum he has caught vs what you have seen,I stand by that...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> 108 replies in just a little over 24hrs.........And theirs always room for Jello.................


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> For the record, I called out the guy in the rod building thread because he stated turning the guide around made it TALLER. That is physically impossible in case you cant follow. He only said it moved it closer to the reel seat after I told him his info was incorrect.. And BTW if you need your guide closer to the reel seat put it there in the first place. And for the record your claim wasnt 150yds it was over 200 with bait and a levelwind reel at least get your story straight... The irony of your post was that it was completely the opposite of true. Jesse makes some good posts, its usually yours that ruin threads I.E this thread, See irony at its finest.


If you're going to get it straight, get it straight chuck. It was over 200 with lead on a field. And 150-175 on the beach with a level wind.

You still don't get irony. It's not about the opposite happening of what you think will happen, it's about the context being the opposite of the literal meaning. 

And no, I don't take responsibility for this thread turning to crap no more than you or the others that are quick to insult, yet easily offended. Once again Jesse jumped in, started cursing and insulting and you guys expect me to just take it. I see that my ******* and ignoramus comments have a shotgun blast effect and everyone is thinking I think everyone is a dumb neck. I take responsibility for that, may aim was much narrower than intended. You, Jesse, Ed, and CDOG can kiss my rear of course. Jesse and Matt were my initial targets, but I now accept you four being included and regret the others. Hell, I'm half ******* myself. I chew tobacco, drive a truck, fish, hunt, etc. I just don't fall into the negative aspects of redneckdom such as flunking out of school, hating education, and being intentionally ignorant, and running double bottom rig fishermen off the T. And especially don't care for the "that's not the way grandpapy did it and so aint the way I'm doing it" mentality. 

And I don't care what Kenny says, Jesse hasn't caught more drum than I'll see in my lifetime. That's just silly and needlessly inflammatory.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

SEABEAR said:


> YO Garbo, ya are gonna have to make room fer me on that new thing!


I'm getting the first one, but either of you are welcome to net her for me.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

And for the record, I really don't think I'm all that high and mighty, I think some here are that low and petty. So it may seem like I'm looking down on some and I am. But it's not from my perceived elevated position, it's from your lowly position. And you know who you are. Not the masses, a very small group, the same 4-8% that give piers a bad reputation.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

skunk king said:


> If you're going to get it straight, get it straight chuck. It was over 200 with lead on a field. And 150-175 on the beach with a level wind.
> I just don't fall into the negative aspects of redneckdom such as flunking out of school, hating education, and being intentionally ignorant. QUOTE]
> WOW. Im glad you think thats how people are


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

this thread is dragging everyone out.....what up Skid....


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

skunk king said:


> . . . . You still don't get irony. It's not about the opposite happening of what you think will happen, it's about the context being the opposite of the literal meaning. . . .


Uhm, actually, Tacpane is not wrong. Situational irony *is* about the opposite happening of what you think will happen. Dramatic irony is (more or less) when the context (what someone believes to be true) does not jive with the actual meaning. Verbal irony, which can take the form of sarcasm, is when somebody says one thing but means the opposite. And, no, I didn't have to Google that.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

bubbahotep said:


> uhm, actually, tacpane is not wrong. Situational irony *is* about the opposite happening of what you think will happen. Dramatic irony is (more or less) when the context (what someone believes to be true) does not jive with the actual meaning. Verbal irony, which can take the form of sarcasm, is when somebody says one thing but means the opposite. And, no, i didn't have to google that.



*bam!!!!!​*


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Uhm, actually, Tacpane is not wrong. Situational irony *is* about the opposite happening of what you think will happen. Dramatic irony is (more or less) when the context (what someone believes to be true) does not jive with the actual meaning. Verbal irony, which can take the form of sarcasm, is when somebody says one thing but means the opposite. And, no, I didn't have to Google that.


Bubba I owe ya beer sometime...........


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> And for the record, I really don't think I'm all that high and mighty, I think some here are that low and petty. So it may seem like I'm looking down on some and I am. But it's not from my perceived elevated position, it's from your lowly position. And you know who you are. Not the masses, a very small group, the same 4-8% that give piers a bad reputation.


Again, And the whole persuecuted thing doesn't work. If it was me Neil and Eric I could say yeah, a group of friends are ganging up on you. *But you have a whole host of people that have never met that all think you are a idiot, now that should tell you something right there!!!!* 

But some people will never get it....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> *bam!!!!!​*


+1


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Uhm, actually, Tacpane is not wrong. Situational irony *is* about the opposite happening of what you think will happen. Dramatic irony is (more or less) when the context (what someone believes to be true) does not jive with the actual meaning. Verbal irony, which can take the form of sarcasm, is when somebody says one thing but means the opposite. And, no, I didn't have to Google that.


actually, he isn't. But I don't care, live in your own world.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Some of us have worked our asses off to be in that 4-8% bracket!

Have a little respect.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Uhm, actually, Tacpane is not wrong. Situational irony *is* about the opposite happening of what you think will happen. Dramatic irony is (more or less) when the context (what someone believes to be true) does not jive with the actual meaning. Verbal irony, which can take the form of sarcasm, is when somebody says one thing but means the opposite. And, no, I didn't have to Google that.


See actual intelligence. For the record I didnt flunk out of anything, and provide my kids with the best educations I can afford, and no its not public school. I also dont fish on piers and havent in some 16 odd yrs. I did take my first king off a pier in 1994 and my first in a boat in 1986. You talk a good game but in the end we all see what you are...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wow. I'm not usually speachless but this thread takes the cake.... lol

Tommy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I think Pee Wee Herman said it best..............."I know you are, but what am I?"


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> some of us have worked our asses off to be in that 4-8% bracket!
> 
> Have a little respect.


lol


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tommy said:


> wow. I'm not usually speachless but this thread takes the cake.... Lol
> 
> tommy


lmao..........


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Again, And the whole persuecuted thing doesn't work. If it was me Neil and Eric I could say yeah, a group of friends are ganging up on you. *But you have a whole host of people that have never met that all think you are a idiot, now that should tell you something right there!!!!*
> 
> But some people will never get it....


+1

Clay there are always turds that show up every now and again. They go away in time.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Again, And the whole persuecuted thing doesn't work. If it was me Neil and Eric I could say yeah, a group of friends are ganging up on you. *But you have a whole host of people that have never met that all think you are a idiot, now that should tell you something right there!!!!*
> 
> But some people will never get it....


Yes, the same people that swore injury and death of children if using a braid leader. They're obviously the best and brightest America has to offer.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

28 viewers of this thread currently.... we can't get this kind of traffic for beach access!

I think flea owes all of us a rebate or something for the amount of hits the site is getting today


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

CrawFish said:


> @Jesse - You're too kind. Please don't make me crap my pants as I cannot handle that kind of excitment. I'll save that for the big fish.


You know that story is a lie? I'm sure you don't care either way. It sounds funny so chuckles for the simpletons.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Somebody is gonna be up the creek if he ever hooks up with fish #2 and needs somebody to net it...........Thanks Skid, I loved it...hahahahahahahaha


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

NTKG said:


> 28 viewers of this thread currently.... we can't get this kind of traffic for beach access!
> 
> I think flea owes all of us a rebate or something for the amount of hits the site is getting today


I have a feelin this threads about done. all locked up


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jamesvafisher said:


> I have a feelin this threads about done. all locked up


Agreed.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> some of us have worked our asses off to be in that 4-8% bracket!
> 
> Have a little respect.


lmao


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

a= number of edits to a post
b= number of edited posts
c= people who became supporters just to have an avatar for this thread
d= number of old timers that posted
e= number of people who never post posting
f= speed at which posting happened
g= number of viewers on a single thread.

A+B+C+D+E+F+G= THREAD OF THE YEAR


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jamesvafisher said:


> I have a feelin this threads about done. all locked up



Oh it will continue somewhere else, believe me.......It always does....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> Yes, the same people that swore injury and death of children if using a braid leader. They're obviously the best and brightest America has to offer.


Ok, I am confused, has braid been brought up in this thread? This thread is the one I am talking about...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> a= number of edits to a post
> b= number of edited posts
> c= people who became supporters just to have an avatar for this thread
> d= number of old timers that posted
> ...


Awesome! ROFL


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Oh it will continue somewhere else, believe me.......It always does....


Wouldnt hurt my feelings, i think its funny


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Ok, I am confused, has braid been brought up in this thread? This thread is the one I am talking about...


Same group of yo-yos, you included.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Bandwagon...Get on one today!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> Same group of yo-yos, you included.


Ouch, take that back....


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey yall me and some buddies are gonna try to get into some sturgeon tomorrow from the surf. Anybody else in? Bring your heavers. Theres a ton of em out there right now in the bay. Huge migration. I caught 3 yesterday. all 200 lbs. No lie, ask kingmac, he was there


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ryan Y said:


> Bandwagon...Get on one today!



Classic.......LMAO, with Ramon noodles on the monitor...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Awesome! ROFL


I forgot H

H= number of moderators and former moderators on one thread


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Classic.......LMAO, with Ramon noodles on the monitor...


it's RAMEN. Damn dude, how would you feel if one of us AC said Beebeeqe


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Ill bite skunk you sounded like an idiot from the start and have done nothing to help your case bud. And i are a ******* so you aint gonna bother me none with that crap.
p.s. on the bandwagon!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> it's RAMEN. Damn dude, how would you feel if one of us AC said Beebeeqe


OK, beer is now in my keyboard...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Wheat, I see you down there eyeballing this thread.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

NTKG said:


> it's RAMEN. Damn dude, how would you feel if one of us AC said Beebeeqe


Kinda like _Niel_


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

That sounds as bad as Coke and Chicken Noodle soup coming out your nose.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

LMMFAO....sorry you know us dumb whiteboy ******** can't spell......Homie....


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

VBpierkingmac said:


> Ill bite skunk you sounded like an idiot from the start and have done nothing to help your case bud. And i are a ******* so you aint gonna bother me none with that crap.
> p.s. on the bandwagon!!


You're right, the people in the mid section of a pier should bow down before the Gods on the T, that's the only smart thing to say.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

yeh dat der skunkin dnt new nuthin bt us witebey rednexs n our speillin and rambln


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

thats all we were askin geez was that tough?? have you ever even been on the end of a pier durin the summer?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn, I got spell checked by the AC....................


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

VBpierkingmac said:


> thats all we were askin geez was that tough?? have you ever even been on the end of a pier durin the summer?


Lmao.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> you have as much of a right to fight and land your fish as they do. If the shoe were on the other foot, they would come down the T, knife in hand, cutting the "bottom rig" lines. I say what's good for the goose is good for the gander and do what you can to land your fish.


 Actually, you started it all with this blanket statement about T fishermen in post #6. Jesse's was post #8...

Don't step up to the fire if ya can't take the heat..




skunk king said:


> You're right, the people in the mid section of a pier should bow down before the Gods on the T, that's the only smart thing to say.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Damn, I got spell checked by the AC....................


your telling me, i had to have a white kid help me in math i aint been right since.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

VBpierkingmac said:


> thats all we were askin geez was that tough?? have you ever even been on the end of a pier durin the summer?


You're serious? LOL. I thought you guys were just piling on for fun. You really believe a person that catches a big fish on the midsection of the pier has no right to fight the fish, up to and around the T if need be? LOL No wonder people avoid piers if that's the group consensus and if it is, then I feel silly for giving you the benefit of the doubt for possessing some sensibility. Won't happen again, had no idea I was dealing with actual bottom dwellers.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

skunk king said:


> You're right, the people in the mid section of a pier should bow down before the Gods on the T, that's the only smart thing to say.


And they all said you could not be taught! Damn, you finally get it!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

NTKG said:


> a= number of edits to a post
> b= number of edited posts
> c= people who became supporters just to have an avatar for this thread
> d= number of old timers that posted
> ...


Bible Worthy!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Actually, you started it all with this blanket statement about T fishermen in post #6. Jesse's was post #8...
> 
> Don't step up to the fire if ya can't take the heat..


Post #6 is the truth, seen it happen before. And nowhere did I personally insult anyone till you idiots started with your junk.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> you have as much of a right to fight and land your fish as they do. If the shoe were on the other foot, they would come down the T, knife in hand, cutting the "bottom rig" lines. I say what's good for the goose is good for the gander and do what you can to land your fish.





skunk king said:


> You're right, the people in the mid section of a pier should bow down before the Gods on the T, that's the only smart thing to say.





skunk king said:


> Post #6 is the truth, seen it happen before. And nowhere did I personally insult anyone till you idiots started with your junk.


LOL, but you are a T fisherman! At least that is where you got your ONE drum!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Damn, I got spell checked by the AC....................


Yup. That just happened.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

haha you dont get it do you skunk i would be willing to bet anyone out there could hook up with anything and 99.9% of king fisherman would help out. that is unless YOU were bowed up out there then i wouldnt expect too much. *You get what you give man its already been said.*


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i=# of times someone has been called an Idiot......


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

skunk king said:


> Post #6 is the truth, seen it happen before. And nowhere did I personally insult anyone till you idiots started with your junk.


Actually Skunky, most of the truly great fisherman don't cut off peoples lines with a knife. They use a cigarette.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> And they all said you could not be taught! Damn, you finally get it!


You guys suck and demonstrate all your talk of being civil and helpful to other fishermen is just a load of crap. Anyone that would deride someone for fighting a fish, probably the biggest in their life, is a low life. And if that pisses people off, then you deserve to be pissed off.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Actually Skunky, most of the truly great fisherman don't cut off peoples lines with a knife. They use a cigarette.


+1


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Cdog said:


> LOL, but you are a T fisherman! At least that is where you got your ONE drum!


I've gotten more than one. And that one is bigger than any ONE you seem to have gotten. And you're an idiot for thinking post #6 was a personal insult. You're not an idiot if you correctly identify me personally insulting you now. I am cause you're dumber than a brick.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Yup. That just happened.


lol, i notice the correct grammar there. well played, well played.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

VBpierkingmac said:


> haha you dont get it do you skunk i would be willing to bet anyone out there could hook up with anything and 99.9% of king fisherman would help out. that is unless YOU were bowed up out there then i wouldnt expect too much. *You get what you give man its already been said.*


BS and you know it. You guys are haters


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> You guys suck and demonstrate all your talk of being civil and helpful to other fishermen is just a load of crap. Anyone that would deride someone for fighting a fish, probably the biggest in their life, is a low life. And if that pisses people off, then you deserve to be pissed off.


LOL, you took that seriously...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> Yup. That just happened.





NTKG said:


> lol, i notice the correct grammar there. well played, well played.



Hater's.............


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Hater's.............


You old guys... The proper way to show the "duh" factor is three periods, no more...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> I've gotten more than one. And that one is bigger than any ONE you seem to have gotten. And you're an idiot for thinking post #6 was a personal insult. You're not an idiot if you correctly identify me personally insulting you now. I am cause you're dumber than a brick.


Really, how big is my biggest drum? 

Dumber than a brick, wow. I am crushed...


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

skunk king said:


> BS and you know it. You guys are haters


Nope we are all LOVERS we love busting your chops every chance we get and making you show how much of a F-ing idiot you are. You just don't get the fact that you have been the one throwing out the insults at people many of you have never even met. You are the one that is and has always acted childish here.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> You old guys... The proper way to show the "duh" factor is three periods, no more...


Damn, he did it again. Now I'm old to boot.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ed K said:


> Nope we are all LOVERS we love busting your chops every chance we get and making you show how much of a F-ing idiot you are. You just don't get the fact that you have been the one throwing out the insults at people many of you have never even met. You are the one that is and has always acted childish here.


Well said.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

NTKG said:


> You old guys... The proper way to show the "duh" factor is three periods, no more...


 who you calling old I remember your FB post Sunday.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Cdog said:


> LOL, you took that seriously...


I'm in koo koo land again, you guys get worked up over the simplest of things. They should have a warning on the site to not make noise for it may rattle the monkey cage. I'm being called an idiot for knowing that guys on the T will fight a fish anywhere, even cut your line if they want to, and expecting another angler (who just so happens to be in the midsection of the pier) to be able to fight their fish anywhere they want. I know in your world that makes me a lunatic, but it's really just Alice in Wonderland. So yeah, some of you guys are so crazy/stupid that it's hard to tell when you're being serious and when you're not. Oh, and being stupid for not taking a bunch of crap from some young jackhole. Anyway, this place is an asylum.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ed K said:


> Nope we are all LOVERS we love busting your chops every chance we get and making you show how much of a F-ing idiot you are. You just don't get the fact that you have been the one throwing out the insults at people many of you have never even met. You are the one that is and has always acted childish here.


LOL. You are delusional and hypertensive. That's my way of saying you're a crazy bitch.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> I've gotten more than one. And that one is bigger than any ONE you seem to have gotten. And you're an idiot for thinking post #6 was a personal insult. You're not an idiot if you correctly identify me personally insulting you now. I am cause you're dumber than a brick.


BTW to dumb it down for you. Post #6 you took a stab at T fishermen. Me, not so much as I don't even know how to pin rig. So I never took it personal, I just think you are a idiot. LOL


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nevermind.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> nevermind.


Sorry I beat ya to it HAHAH


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> nevermind.


You were too slow there quickdraw.....


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Cdog said:


> BTW to dumb it down for you. Post #6 you took a stab at T fishermen. Me, not so much as I don't even know how to pin rig. So I never took it personal, I just think you are a idiot. LOL


yeah, no shit. I guess you think that stuff doesn't go on at the T. But you're not there, yet know everything that happens, yet think I'm the know-it-all. Crazy.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

skunk king said:


> . . . . That's my way of saying you're a crazy bitch.


Wow. I hope the mods don't close this thread. This is hilarious.

What is a jackhole?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

This is awesome , i posted twice. SKUNK you are really off in your thinking. We all want you to stay on this board. That way when we have a bad day we can come home and read you posts. Nothing better. I think you worry that you are a little more important than you are. The asylum is in your head. I dont need to call my friends to get you a hat . You are doing just fine yourself. Go blow a reel up somewhere. Its more fun.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

wow, what's going on in here?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dudeondacouch said:


> wow, what's going on in here?


sup dude. aint seen one of these crazy va threads yet huh?


Ok, this now makes the largest geographic make up of posters within a thread as well.

this thread is definately bible worthy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> yeah, no shit. I guess you think that stuff doesn't go on at the T. But you're not there, yet know everything that happens, yet think I'm the know-it-all. Crazy.


Never claimed to know it all but then again, I guess I am being harsh as all I have to go by is the first time we met and you were definetly a know it all then, till you got drunk enough to pass out at least. Still shoulda cut your lines instead of reeling your chit in, but I am just a nice guy...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

shit's all lost on me, cuz i don't pier fish.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Going forward there's no fishing allowed on the Teo.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Going forward there's no fishing allowed on the Tee.


Going forward, there's no fishing allowed on the T.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

How do you spell doosh? .....Doush?.....Douche! That looks right!

So Skunky....let me ask you something....What exactly is the secret to catching one "that big"???

The amateur bastards I keep fishing with can only put up numbers, not "big" ones. Oh, they are all over 40 inches and sure some of them have caught 200, some around 400 and at least one of them over 1000 (over 40" that is). But none of them know the secret to catching a really, really big one. One even made the assinine statement one day that he would rather catch two 40" fish than one 50" fish! How insane is that? I saw one of these guys (you actually mentioned him earlier) catch 11 one afternoon, all were at least 40" FL but I don't think he had one over 47" that day. He sucks at catching those really big ones like you got.

Share the secret dude! PM if you don't want to make it public knowledge.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I enjoy sweet tea.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

catman32 said:


> This is awesome , i posted twice. SKUNK you are really off in your thinking. We all want you to stay on this board. That way when we have a bad day we can come home and read you posts. Nothing better. I think you worry that you are a little more important than you are. The asylum is in your head. I dont need to call my friends to get you a hat . You are doing just fine yourself. Go blow a reel up somewhere. Its more fun.


I'm going out with a bang cause I really don't want to associate with you crazies anymore. Or shooter's bacchá.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

dudeondacouch said:


> I enjoy sweet tea.


same here.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> How do you spell doosh? .....Doush?.....Douche! That looks right!


You got it wrong, it's spelled "chuck".


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

also mater sammitches.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> How do you spell doosh? .....Doush?.....Douche! That looks right!
> 
> So Skunky....let me ask you something....What exactly is the secret to catching one "that big"???
> 
> ...


It's the 150-175 yards with a levelwind thats doing it. LOL


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

OK, I had to look up the b word:

Bacha Bazi (Persian: بچه بازی literally "playing with boys"), also known as bacchá ' (from the Persian bacheh بچه* "child, young man, calf") is sexual slavery and child prostitution[1] in which prepubescent and adolescent boys are sold to wealthy or powerful men for entertainment and sexual activities.

Again, wow. Seriously messed up stuff, skunk.

Edit: I also like sweet tea.

Edit 2: and cupcakes

Edit 3: oh yeah, and mater sandwiches, too (with Duke's - needs to be Duke's)


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Never claimed to know it all but then again, I guess I am being harsh as all I have to go by is the first time we met and you were definetly a know it all then, till you got drunk enough to pass out at least. Still shoulda cut your lines instead of reeling your chit in, but I am just a nice guy...


You sure act like you do. And I'm sorry we ever met. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dudeondacouch said:


> I enjoy sweet tea.


bayfisher


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> OK, I had to look up the b word:
> 
> Bacha Bazi (Persian: بچه بازی literally "playing with boys"), also known as bacchá ' (from the Persian bacheh بچه* "child, young man, calf") is sexual slavery and child prostitution[1] in which prepubescent and adolescent boys are sold to wealthy or powerful men for entertainment and sexual activities.
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen them together? One is effeminate and the other the tough guy. Makes you wonder. Like I said, out with a bang.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Post 224 (third edit)... and this thread is officially closed.

What I learned...
-Jesse and Jeffery will never see eye to eye...I guess the J' in your first names will be the only thing yall will ever have in common. OK.. Agree to disagree, that's yall prerogative, but we do not need anymore personal difference spewed on this site, no matter who started it. 
-Its not OK to cut off anyone's line while battling a big fish on the pier... no matter where or who you are. 
-There are pier gods that need to be worshipped???? AJ owns the LIP?
-There was a lot of banter between P&S users and Skunk King. No one wins. 
-A lot of the old, new and ever heard from P&S users and supporters seemed to crawl out of the wood works or this thread. We appreciate your support and gladly welcome you back with open arms. We need your experience and wisdom to continue the growth of our hobby / sport.
-Shooter is a bacchá. If Bubba definition is correct. Shooter is far from that.
-Yes Neil, this has to be one of the most viewed and commented threads of the year but I do not think as a family friendly web site this thread can constitute any positive contributions. We need to work through our differences or just ignore comments that do not pertain to the thread. 

We really need yall the users to provide positive information to keep this site growing. Between the family, my marathon training and fishing I have not been posting much. Once I get the time to post an actually pier or beach report I will. I have weird feeling things will start heating up from the beach! Unfortunately..LOL...Most of my fishing’s been on the tube ride out to the Gulf. 
Spring is in the air. The croakers are biting, the blues have shown up, Flounder and macs are scattered, the drum have showed up in Buxton and the ES. Lets get off the ole 'puter and get out and fish!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I posted up I was staying out of this one and dang if I still dont get drug neck deep into it 

Someone may have to find a new state to fish in cause Va and NC aint big enough now


----------

